# scottish reptile forums??



## Shearer292 (Feb 23, 2009)

just looking to know if anyone knows what happened with the forum, was on it the other night and now its closed, just curious because of the message on the home page... thanks


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Just trying to find out mate.


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

I got a Happy birthday from them this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/322213-scottish-reptile-forum.html

it got locked :?

there is another Scottish forum though


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

they have shut down i have asked kathryn


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

there are 2 others which you can join not just one. Dont know if your allowed to put the names on here though


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

quadrapop said:


> there are 2 others which you can join not just one. Dont know if your allowed to put the names on here though


 ah cool 

and no, you're not allowed to post links to other forums (running ones anyhoo)


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

well all i can say is ones on a shop site.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

quadrapop said:


> well all i can say is ones on a shop site.


 ...you don't say? :whistling2:


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

lmao......


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

New site has been setup temporarily, moderator and owner had enough and gave it up, however a few guys are trying to relaunch the original forum. Pm if you need more info


----------



## Maxxed_Ross (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm a bit annoyed it just shut overnight with no warning. I had a few threads on there detailing the stuff that has happened with my Water Dragon rescue that are now gone and I have no way of getting that info back. 

I would have liked to have saved that sort of stuff first :censor:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Maxxed_Ross said:


> I'm a bit annoyed it just shut overnight with no warning. I had a few threads on there detailing the stuff that has happened with my Water Dragon rescue that are now gone and I have no way of getting that info back.
> 
> I would have liked to have saved that sort of stuff first :censor:


the churlish childish remarks they made on the link when they closed it.. show a total lack of maturity also.. there was really no need to be so petty.

anyways back to your WD...

if you want to Pm me i have rescued WDs in the past and dealt with everything from hip dysplacia, mouth rot, egg binding, and hysterectomy for female WD.. also MBD and non eating..

if you Pm me i can also offer advice over MSN.. sorry you lost the advice that had been given..


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

It was a good little forum, shame it was spoiled to the point the owners felt they had enough and had to close it, things must have gotten pretty bad. I dont blame them to be honest.
Ive spent quite a bit of time with the owners and they are certainly not childish and its a shame people are taking such attitude with them. I certainly wouldnt pay for a forum where people are going to be abusive and back biting.
Anyhoo its gone now and Im sure the owners are happier in the fact they now know who their real friends are :2thumb:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Layla said:


> It was a good little forum, shame it was spoiled to the point the owners felt they had enough and had to close it, things must have gotten pretty bad. I dont blame them to be honest.
> Ive spent quite a bit of time with the owners and they are certainly not childish and its a shame people are taking such attitude with them. I certainly wouldnt pay for a forum where people are going to be abusive and back biting.
> Anyhoo its gone now and Im sure the owners are happier in the fact they now know who their real friends are :2thumb:


 
It WAS childish the way they left the names on the link whichis exactly what i was passing comment on.. more like something a 14 year old girl would do.

They could have simply closed the forum and remained above the back biting then.. but they lowered themselves to the same.

As for the actual forum I was never on it so cant comment on the prior issues.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Layla said:


> It was a good little forum, shame it was spoiled to the point the owners felt they had enough and had to close it, things must have gotten pretty bad. I dont blame them to be honest.
> Ive spent quite a bit of time with the owners and they are certainly not childish and its a shame people are taking such attitude with them. I certainly wouldnt pay for a forum where people are going to be abusive and back biting.
> Anyhoo its gone now and Im sure the owners are happier in the fact they now know who their real friends are :2thumb:


 fair play i didn't post often but when i was on i couldn't see any problems :|

either way naming and shaming people was childish and border line pathetic


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

daftlassieEmma said:


> fair play i didn't post often but when i was on i couldn't see any problems :|
> 
> either way naming and shaming people was childish and border line pathetic


more than borderline considering most of the people named had been banned for over a month!!
for things such as defending themselves and joining another forum.
comical.


----------



## gibby (Oct 24, 2007)

Layla said:


> It was a good little forum, shame it was spoiled to the point the owners felt they had enough and had to close it, things must have gotten pretty bad. I dont blame them to be honest.
> Ive spent quite a bit of time with the owners and they are certainly not childish and its a shame people are taking such attitude with them. I certainly wouldnt pay for a forum where people are going to be abusive and back biting.
> Anyhoo its gone now and Im sure the owners are happier in the fact they now know who their real friends are :2thumb:


would just like to point out it was the owners that spoilt it by banning people for using another scottish reptile forum but yet felt the need to join the same forum under fulse names and threating most of the users.

i know your there friend and nothing i say will change that but just be carefull as i was once in your shoes and even had them at mine for xmas, they never thought twice about stabing me in the back.


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

i dunno about you guys but i'd like to see some form of response from the former owner of the forum.


----------



## gibby (Oct 24, 2007)

dragonbreeder said:


> i dunno about you guys but i'd like to see some form of response from the former owner of the forum.


 
yeh wander what lies they would tell this time.


----------



## gibby (Oct 24, 2007)

forgot to say erik i got a pm from kathryn and she blams 1 person for the forum closen but that person was not on the bad boys list.

can you guess who it was lol



wont say on here as the person does not deserve to be named at this time but i will pm you the msg i got lol


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

yes, theres one name i noticed was missing that i expected to be there.
i look forward to your pm


----------



## gibby (Oct 24, 2007)

dragonbreeder said:


> yes, theres one name i noticed was missing that i expected to be there.
> i look forward to your pm


you should have it now, i sent it to the wrong dragonbreeder lol


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

lol, numpty haha
just read it - interesting, very interesting haha


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Seeing as this has very little to do with RFUK, im closing this.


----------

